
Ask HN: VPN with plenty of speed? - mmanfrin
After the recent policy changes, I&#x27;ve decided I need to be more secure with my devices. I signed up for a VPN (PIA) and it works fine, but it is not terribly fast, and I see a big slowdown. I have heard PIA is maybe one of the better VPNs (in terms of security&#x2F;openness&#x2F;terms) and it is working okay for plain browsing, but I think I also need an account with a VPN provider that is fast enough to not slow down my (250mbps) connection.<p>Any suggestions for fast VPNs that are still good in terms of security and transparency?
======
ajack46
If you want to use a vpn that is fast enough, you can give a try to PureVPN.
It works quite fast as compared to the Express VPN and it is not that
expensive too. Moreover, there is also a 7 day money back guarantee if you do
not like the service. So, i guess there is no harm in giving it a try.

